# What's your Reloading cost?



## Pooch (Jun 16, 2014)

For the caliber, or multiple calibers that you reload the most frequent for plinking, what's your cost? Aside from equipment cost which can very greatly depending on how much the sickness has ahold of you, haha. I don't have much of anything invested. Single stage set up with a handful of die sets. Have long since recouped the cost. Even then my whole set up cost only as much as about a reasonably priced case of ammo.

I reloaded 200rnds of .45acp last night,
.037 per primer
.014 per charge
.13 Per 200gr copper plated rn.
.00. Picked up once fired brass no cost to me.
*_*
.18/rnd. $36/200rnds 

Later this evening I have 300rds of .38special already primed that I'm going to go finish off. Them will finish about the cost as the .45s per rnd. All this is target grade ammo, nothing fancy as far as the bullets. Just something for me and a friend to go have some fun.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I shot a lot of 45 acp years ago, cast my own bullets, primers were .01 each and 4.0 gr Bullseye was .01 per round, $1.00 per box of 50, prices of components have gone up, but if you shoot much it is a real money saver.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I’ve never went in the hole on reloading unless you count the actual shooting as a loss. The loading vs factory ammo has always been cheaper. I had dies for about every common cartridge you could think of besides military and obsolete. Very few were bought new. I would average cost of dies at $10, and lots of loading stuff bought cheap by the box at actions and sales. I’m in process of selling it off now and will get my money back. Due to the value of the dollar I might not break even but you have to factor in the enjoyment you had getting here. I’m running on thousands of $12.00 per 1000 primers and $16.00 lb powder. If shooting handgun or LV rifles with cast bullet at $0, I’m going to say like $.08 for 45Colt, little more for 45/70. HV rifles would be more depending on what you spent for jacketed bullets. Not factoring in brass that usually 0 too.


----------

